# Some Bodhi cuts Im running



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey guys been forever since I took some pics so I dusted off the camera last night and snapped a few shots... These are from Bodhi's seeds... pics are of Wookie #7 and Instant Cookies... :48: 

View attachment DSC_0004.JPG


View attachment DSC_0007.JPG


View attachment DSC_0008.JPG


View attachment DSC_0012.JPG


View attachment DSC_0014.JPG


View attachment DSC_0017.JPG


View attachment DSC_0018.JPG


View attachment DSC_0025.JPG


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 2, 2014)

Drool, drool, opps, there goes another keyboard. Great looking buds you got there.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks man...  This is my first run of any of Bodhis work & I'm very impressed thus far...  Im sure they will smoke well as many friends have run these same cuts already...


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2014)

Bodhi didn't release that many packs of Wookie. I think a total of 15 packs were released.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 2, 2014)

Dang dood! nice plants and nice skillz with the camera!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 2, 2014)

From what I was told that is Bodhi's keeper cut of the Wookie Umbra....   im gonna shoot you a pm....


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!   Trichomes on the leaves even.. I love your pics. That I cookies will hurt you if you let it...in a good way of course.   Thank you for posting these beautiful shots.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 2, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Dang dood! nice plants and nice skillz with the camera!



thanks dood....  :48:


----------



## MR1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice buds JAAM, keep up the good work.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 2, 2014)

Woooo! Excellent stuff! 

That's Instant Cookies has got my attention. :aok:


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2014)

Looking sweet bro...that Instant Cookies is really good smoke.  One of my wife's faves for sure.   I have been super impressed with the Boysenberry too. I think PJ said that's Bodhi's as well.   Greta pics.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments guys.... :48:  

Yes that Boysenberry is from Bodhi as well Hammy...  I will be flipping 3 Boysenberry for their first run in a new 4x4' tent with dual 600s in around a week...  she looks like she really puts out from your pics bro....


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah she is impressive as hell in the yield department. I have the one ready to come down and the buds are ridiculously fat, especially from having been flowered under LED's. Took some pics last night. Will post them up. I have 7 clones of her in veg right now. Gonna flip a tent full of her soon.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 2, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Yeah she is impressive as hell in the yield department. I have the one ready to come down and the buds are ridiculously fat, especially from having been flowered under LED's. Took some pics last night. Will post them up. I have 7 clones of her in veg right now. Gonna flip a tent full of her soon.



  I cant wait to see that....  rock it out my furry friend... :48:


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2014)

Here is a couple shots. She is at all cloudy with one or 2 ambers.

View attachment IMG_20141001_221102.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141001_221127.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141001_221137.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141001_221150.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeez.....  hope she does that well under these 600s...  PJ said she may go for the sky jack and the bean stalk style under HPS....


----------



## P Jammers (Oct 2, 2014)

The Wookie is B's personal cut, but the Boysenberry I found in testers. 

Both amazing.


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice shots sucka!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 4, 2014)

nouvellechef said:


> Nice shots sucka!


 
 Whats up dood??  thanks...  long time...  hope all is well...  :48:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 24, 2014)

:bump: for more porn


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry AM nothing worthy of pics at the moment...  got a tent full 11 days into flower atm with 4 strains from Bodhi...  need a week or 2 before theres some action...


----------



## umbra (Oct 24, 2014)

I was able to get some of the Big Buddy Lavender x snowlotus beans...wookie


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 24, 2014)

umbra said:


> I was able to get some of the Big Buddy Lavender x snowlotus beans...wookie



Nice score Umbra....  Hope ya find a GEM....


----------



## GoophyP (Oct 24, 2014)

Ola *JAAM*, nice buds Bud! 
 just think if ya crossed the Wookie to Instant Cookie, you would get a Wookie Cookie!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 24, 2014)

Whats up Goophy??? :48: A Wookie Cookie sounds like it should be a dog treat....   but it would prob be a serious cross...


----------



## umbra (Oct 24, 2014)

like yo mama x devil's tit= yo mama's tit


----------



## kingsransome (Oct 25, 2014)

ill sit over here in the corner and roll the joints JAAM.
bet we get some show girls in a few weeks


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 25, 2014)

sounds good to me King...   a couple ladies needed water last night and some strains are alil ahead of the others....  should have something worthy of breaking out the camera in around a week....


----------



## kingsransome (Oct 25, 2014)

sweet, sounds like your on it bro.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey guys  snapped a few shots tonight at lights out...  Wookie#7 and IC are from Bodhi and WiFi from OGRaskal...  hope ya like...  :48: 

View attachment DSC_0018.JPG


View attachment DSC_0019.JPG


View attachment DSC_0015.JPG


View attachment DSC_0016.JPG


View attachment DSC_0024.JPG


View attachment DSC_0025.JPG


View attachment DSC_0027.JPG


View attachment DSC_0028.JPG


View attachment DSC_0011.JPG


----------



## MR1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Excellent pics JAAM, that WiFi is looking real frosty, they all look great though.


----------



## umbra (Nov 20, 2014)

very nice


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 20, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Excellent pics JAAM, that WiFi is looking real frosty, they all look great though.





umbra said:


> very nice



Thanks guys...  just a few more weeks to go on these ladies...  :48:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 20, 2014)

Dang JAAM! You got it goin on in here!!! One of these days i'll get around to trying a WIFI. I bet all of 3 of those strains are great oil producers.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks AM....   I think the Wookie and Wifi may give that Grail a run for its money in the oil production dept...  they are both completely loaded with trichs...


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 20, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Thanks AM....   I think the Wookie and Wifi may give that Grail a run for its money in the oil production dept...  they are both completely loaded with trichs...



That's a bold statement there JAAM lol. There's only one way to find out...
:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 20, 2014)

They look so good.  Nice job JAAM.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 20, 2014)

powerplanter said:


> They look so good. Nice job JAAM.


 
 thanks man... :48:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Nov 20, 2014)

Good looking ladies Jaam, ive never grown Wifi but ive grown WifixAlien, and that was great smoke.


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 20, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Thanks AM....   I think the Wookie and Wifi may give that Grail a run for its money in the oil production dept...  they are both completely loaded with trichs...


IC and Boysenberry both will produce more oil, but the others will fall short of the Grail. 

Not that I have ever seen it done side by side or anything.
:48:
The Ant hole is looking mighty fine there brother!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 21, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> IC and Boysenberry both will produce more oil, but the others will fall short of the Grail.
> 
> Not that I have ever seen it done side by side or anything.
> :48:
> The Ant hole is looking mighty fine there brother!



Danka :48:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey guys  some shots of these ladies 7.5 weeks into flower...  fading fast  :48: 

View attachment DSC_0010.JPG


View attachment DSC_0011.JPG


View attachment DSC_0015.JPG


View attachment DSC_0044.JPG


View attachment DSC_0046.JPG


View attachment DSC_0005.JPG


View attachment DSC_0006.JPG


View attachment DSC_0009.JPG


View attachment DSC_0034.JPG


View attachment DSC_0038.JPG


View attachment DSC_0036.JPG


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2014)

stunning


----------



## MR1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Looks like your close, damn fine buds there JAAM, nice colors.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 9, 2014)

Dang JAAM you are doing an awesome job with those gals.

You should be very proud imo!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 9, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Dang JAAM you are doing an awesome job with those gals.
> 
> You should be very proud imo!


 
 thanks bro... :48:


----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2014)

trying to find some space and time to pop some of those wookies. I get the impression that Bodhi didn't release too many of these as seeds, mostly cuts he was giving away. Maybe I'll find something a little different than what else is around.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 9, 2014)

umbra said:


> trying to find some space and time to pop some of those wookies. I get the impression that Bodhi didn't release too many of these as seeds, mostly cuts he was giving away. Maybe I'll find something a little different than what else is around.



 Umbra  I don't know how many seeds Bodhi looked thru to find his keeper...  you planning on poppin some Wookies?  I am sure you will find something worthy of keeping around...  :48:


----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2014)

I had a beer the other day. It was Central Coast Cali company...Firestone Walker. It was a black rye IPA called...Wookie Jack. I have a jack herer x pine tar kush...and thinking this might rock.


----------



## BigBuddy11111 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi everyone,  first post over here, just kind of on a whim as I saw this thread in a search for the wookie. Bodhi sent the last 10 seeds he had to me just the other day to make f2s and select towards my lavender so we can both try to stabilize towards it. Also have the last of my lemon larry og x lavender ready to make f2s. So hopefully things work out and bodhi and I (mainly bodhi of course)will be able to keep these lines going. Anyway, beautiful work your doin there man, really nice to see the old girls genetics still alive.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 20, 2014)

BigBuddy11111 said:


> Hi everyone, first post over here, just kind of on a whim as I saw this thread in a search for the wookie. Bodhi sent the last 10 seeds he had to me just the other day to make f2s and select towards my lavender so we can both try to stabilize towards it. Also have the last of my lemon larry og x lavender ready to make f2s. So hopefully things work out and bodhi and I (mainly bodhi of course)will be able to keep these lines going. Anyway, beautiful work your doin there man, really nice to see the old girls genetics still alive.



Hey Big Buddy  welcome to MP...  :48: Im guessing this was your Lavender used in this cross..?  Can you tell us more about her?  

 This was my first real run of this cut and shes def super stinky and ultra frosty...  buds are hanging now and should hit the jars today or tom...  just sampled alil of the lowers that were dry and im fairly toasted... :vap_smiley:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2014)

Yay Jaam!  You are in for some wondrous goodness.  Love those pic's up there.. really beautiful.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 20, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Yay Jaam! You are in for some wondrous goodness. Love those pic's up there.. really beautiful.



ty as always Rosie...  wanna burn one?  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes, let me go get my hooch. lol  I would love to join you Jaam. 

OK, satori in pipe, coffee in hand, lets jam Jaam!


----------



## BigBuddy11111 (Dec 20, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Hey Big Buddy  welcome to MP...  :48: Im guessing this was your Lavender used in this cross..?  Can you tell us more about her?
> 
> This was my first real run of this cut and shes def super stinky and ultra frosty...  buds are hanging now and should hit the jars today or tom...  just sampled alil of the lowers that were dry and im fairly toasted... :vap_smiley:



Thank you kindly for the welcome, and yes that was my lav, she was my favorite mom but alas shes gone now. Was very lucky to find the last of my ll x lav and get the last of the wookie, a true fluke to say the least.
The lav was a very thin structured plant, bushes out well, loves to be pinched, but very dainty stems so to speak. Decent veger but not crazy, and an average stretch. You'll find the smell should start off swèet and somewhat floral, moving to skunky almost offensive smell mixed with the floral, and finishes with a sour fruit, skunky, hashy, lavendery deep smell. I know b selected for lav traits so im sure you'll get a decent idea of her. Shes extremely narcotic by herself, and the true flavours dont come out til shes been cured a while. The smell permeates so be careful on smell, ive had cops knock on my door cause they mistook 1 plant for 200, I doubt any of us would, but to the nose that doesn't take it in often she's hard to hide.
not sure what else I can tell ya, 10 weeks, simple to grow. I hope you enjoy it, this will be my first time trying the wookie myself, so I can't wait to see how little ole bodhi did with her.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 20, 2014)

very nice...  im gonna go grab smoething to stuff this bowl and top it with some hash from trimming...    then I gotta finish trimming only 3 Boysenberrys left...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2014)

Boysenberry, yum.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 20, 2014)

BigBuddy11111 said:


> Thank you kindly for the welcome, and yes that was my lav, she was my favorite mom but alas shes gone now. Was very lucky to find the last of my ll x lav and get the last of the wookie, a true fluke to say the least.
> The lav was a very thin structured plant, bushes out well, loves to be pinched, but very dainty stems so to speak. Decent veger but not crazy, and an average stretch. You'll find the smell should start off swèet and somewhat floral, moving to skunky almost offensive smell mixed with the floral, and finishes with a sour fruit, skunky, hashy, lavendery deep smell. I know b selected for lav traits so im sure you'll get a decent idea of her. Shes extremely narcotic by herself, and the true flavours dont come out til shes been cured a while. The smell permeates so be careful on smell, ive had cops knock on my door cause they mistook 1 plant for 200, I doubt any of us would, but to the nose that doesn't take it in often she's hard to hide.
> not sure what else I can tell ya, 10 weeks, simple to grow. I hope you enjoy it, this will be my first time trying the wookie myself, so I can't wait to see how little ole bodhi did with her.



Very cool thank you for the reply BB...  I def got the floral to skunky rotten fruit (even garbage truck) smell from her...  She was def the stinker of my last batch... I took her a day after 9 weeks I believe...


----------



## BigBuddy11111 (Dec 20, 2014)

Thats the part I hate about growing,  hope ya have a quick and easy trim. Anything you want to know about her feel free to ask any time.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 20, 2014)

BigBuddy11111 said:


> Thats the part I hate about growing, hope ya have a quick and easy trim. Anything you want to know about her feel free to ask any time.



Will do...  thank you  :48:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 20, 2014)

Very nice job JAAM . Your girls look amazing!
Who are the genetics you are running?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 21, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> Very nice job JAAM . Your girls look amazing!
> Who are the genetics you are running?



Hey StankDank  most of the shots in this thread are strains made by brother Bodhi...  Everything I have grown or sampled thus far from him has been top notch...


----------

